# Hovabator - which model should I choose?



## nulus (May 12, 2016)

Hello!

I am seriously thinking of buying a Hovabator for my russian tortoises. I know there are different models of the device and for reptile eggs there shouldn't be egg turner implemented. 

So please help me - which model will be good? I'm going to buy it from USA (I live in Europe) so I would rather not send it back to States.

Greetings!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 12, 2016)

Which country in Europe?

Anyhow this one is available in Britain. Amazon is global.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zoo-Med-RC...3087406&sr=8-4&keywords=reptile+egg+incubator

These (The Reptibator) are a bit more expensive than the least cost Hovabator, but they have a proportional thermostat and a temp and RH monitor in them already.

Here is the UK Amazon Hovabator.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zoo-Med-RC...3087406&sr=8-4&keywords=reptile+egg+incubator

And you are welcome to spend your money in the US as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2016)

I don't remember my model. The box had chickens on it.
I took a photo. Hope it helps


----------



## nulus (May 12, 2016)

Will said:


> Which country in Europe?
> 
> Anyhow this one is available in Britain. Amazon is global.
> 
> ...



I live in Poland  

Thank you for answers. I read many bad opinions about Reptibator so that's why I'm thinking about Hovabator. Havabator is pretty big incubator. Is there any reason to buy it if I have around - 10-15 eggs/year?


----------



## huff747 (May 13, 2016)

This is just one guys opinion on the internet so take it for what it's worth but I always preferred building my own incubator. Granted I've never bred tortoises but I bred ball pythons and retics for several years. One good thermostat, which is usually better than what comes on those types of incubators and a cooler or small fridge with some heat tape always worked well. My biggest and best was a closet I built under my stairs and just insulated very well. But for so few eggs I'd look into building one from a cooler. You'd just need a cooler, thermostat, heat source, Rubbermaid tub for an egg box and, and substrate. I also use to use some bottles of water to put in that type of incubator to act as a heal sink to help keep the temps more stable.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 13, 2016)

I'm using an old closed chamber tortoise house right now to incubate a few eggs.
The Hiverbator is very large and the thermostat is too touchy.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 13, 2016)

There is this for fewer eggs http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UL1UMAQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 yeah yeah, don't use the egg turner feature.

I agree that a home built can surpass utility of purchased incubators. The three pieces of concern are the heating element, the insulated box and the heat controller.

The more variable the room temp where the incubator will be place, the insulated box is more important/critical. The heating element need only be able to heat to a point, not have more than is needed and this can be created by a light bulb (two is better so if one fails a second is already in place to work). The controller is most critical. A proportional thermostat is more controlling than an on/off thermostat.

I built an incubator once from a rigid wall ice chest, where the bottom few inches was filled with water and an aquarium heater was set at about two or three degrees warmer than required. The aquarium heater was plugged into a water bed thermostat with the probe right at the level the eggs were placed. I use a wire shelf above the water. I used a stick thermometer pushed through the ice chest at egg level.

Double thermostat, one in the heater, and the water bed one. I did not monitor humidity. This was used for many many box turtle eggs and a few tortoises. I had a small basement only used for the incubator, as it was below ground the 'room' temp was very stable all year.

Now for me, it is easier to use a plug and play version.


----------



## cdmay (May 14, 2016)

I use, and have always used, the simplest and most basic model of Hov-a-Bator that there is. They have a simple heat element and that's it. 
The only modification they need is to have the vent holes in the floor sealed up so that moisture does drip out onto my floors or shelves.
I've had several in constant use for up to 15 years and I only replaced these because they got all funky looking from use.
Been using Hov-a-Bator incubators since about 1980 with exactly zero problems.


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 14, 2016)

I use hova-bator 1602N model Its got a touchy thermostat like Zeropilot said. Depending on ambient temperatures you could be adjusting all day. I tried to keep it at 89 degrees all the time and she was still born with a extra scute. I still like it cause it works...shoot. She just hatched last night.


q


----------

